# LA WHEY, SERIOUSLY?



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just been watching the LA Muscle adverts on the sky channel, cant help but want to punch the tv!

2.2k LA Whey for seventy quid! I just just threw half a tub of this garbage away, they claim it mixes well with a fork....umm no it doent, i needed to put mine in a blender, and the taste is anything but amazing it makes me gag and also gives me an unsettled gassy stomach, i cant imagine anyone paying seventy quid for this lol

anyone having a good experience with it cos i know everyones taste and opinions are different?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I agree that it tastes horrible, I find the strawberry ridiculously sweet. What you have to remember is that LA Muscle are full of $hit. I have been a little unsettled too since using it. I got it really cheap though so can't really complain. Wouldn't have it again though.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

It gave me stomach cramps after using it a while!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

To be honest anyone who missed out on the buy one get one free offer, had a lucky escape!


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm... Wonder if we will get any positive replies??? Doesn't look good.

Maybe if they put more money into developing a decent product instead of cheesy annoying adverts??


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> To be honest anyone who missed out on the buy one get one free offer, had a lucky escape!


I was lucky, got mine 

Too many people didn't though - bad service !


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't see why anyone buys anything other than unflavoured protein powders from bulk powders/my protein or the like. Same results, fraction of the price.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

LA WHEY from reviews and what I've been told by people who have used whey protein for years is that they are possibly one of the worst companies out.

Don't believe any of their hype as people who they have sponsored don't even use their supplements they don't justify their prices stick with the bulk suppliers or trusted brands such as CNP, Reflex who have a reputation of putting out good quality products.

And they also own the active channel so free advertising and ripping of people who don't know any better I would like to hear from someone at their company who can justify their prices as whey may have gone up in price but not as high as 70quid for 2kg come on son its a BLEND and its manufactured in USA according to their video on the website


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What a load of shít.

Bodybuildingwarehouse whey all day!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I only bought because it worked out at about £4 a kilo.

If it tastes **** I'll just give it to my brother then buy something I like, no big deal


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Rich-B said:


> I don't see why anyone buys anything other than unflavoured protein powders from bulk powders/my protein or the like. Same results, fraction of the price.


Because I like to enjoy my protein shakes and I enjoy flavoured much more than unflavoured.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.789415,-1.073848


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just ordered optimum nutritions gold standard whey, gets very good reviews so anyone tried it?


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

I dont know why they have started being mentioned all time LA have been overpriced for years... since the days the BBC approved Norateen


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

LA MUSCLE = OVERPRICED DOG SH/T


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I got some of their easy-protein as part of a promo.

4.5kg for £21.

Strawberry tastes fine. Would happily buy it again.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

The 2 for 1 deal on Easy protein was corking, at the price the whey is fine. There seems to be a lot of sour grapes on here of people who missed out.

Generally it's just another overpriced company like loads of them - MM, CNP etc, so what's the big deal?


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

Thats a price i would buy it for


----------

